# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Remeron

## teatree

Γεια σας παιδιά.

Τελικά το ρεμερον σε μικρή δόση (ως υπναγωγό κι όχι ως αντικαταθλιπτικό)είναι εξαρτησιογόνο? Ξέρει κανείς?

Το ρεμερον το παίρνω εδώ και 4-5 μέρες στην δοσολογία των 7,5 mg διότι πάσχω από αϋπνία. Παρατήρησα ότι έχει εξασθενήσει η δράση του και δεν λειτουργεί πλέον ως υπναγωγό. Έπαιρνα και παλιά σποραδικά , δηλαδή μια δυο φορές την εβδομάδα από 7,5 mg και λειτουργούσε μια χαρά.

Έχει κανείς παρόμοια εμπειρία? 

Ακόμα και το ζαναξ που έπαιρνα 2 φορές την εβδομάδα σε δοσολογία 0,25 λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά ως υπναγωγό και δεν το έχω συνηθίσει παρόλο που το παίρνω 2 χρόνια. Μας δουλεύουν οι ψυχίατροι? Υποτίθεται ότι το ρεμερον δεν κάνει ανοχή και πέντε μέρες που το παίρνω δεν είναι πολλές.όλα τα περίεργα σ εμένα συμβαίνουν πια?

----------


## menis_644

τυπικα ειναι ολα αυτα, καποιον που μπορει το ζαναξ στα 0,25 να λειτουργει και σαν υπναγωγο σε αλλον, μπορει να μην λειτουργει.... ετσι και το ρεμερον, σου κανει μια συσταση, δεν σημαινει οτι θα ειναι σωτηριο

----------


## Macgyver

το ρεμερον εχει ισχυρες ηρεμιστικες ιδιοτητες , το επαιρνα καποτε , υπαγεται στα αντκθλκα , ισως ειναι και το καλυτερο , φυσικο ειναι να κανεις ανοχη σε αυτο , ειναι αρκετο να το παιρνεις καθημερινως και να κανεις ανοχη , σε ολα τα αντικαταθλιπτικα /αντιψυχωτικα κανεις ανοχη , οσον αφορα την υπναγωγικη ιδιοτητα ( σε οσαν εχουν τετοια ) , οχι την ηρεμιστικη ομως ......τα ζαναξ, επειδη εχω τεραστια εμπειρια , τα παιρνω 18 χρονια , εχουν ακομη υπναγωγικη ιδιοτητα , αν και ταχω μειωσει τον τελευταιο χρονο απο 9mg/μερα σε 3/μερα , ισως και γι αυτο θελουν κοκκινογραμμη συνταγη, το ρεμερον δεν θελει....ουτε ειναι εθιστικο......
δεν εχεις συνηθισει τα ζαναξ ? ειναι ακρως εθιστικα , εγω ειδα κι επαθα για να τα μειωσω απο 9 σε 3 mg .......σε 6 μηνες , που θεωρηθηκε κατορθωμα/υπερβαση .................αλλα 0.25 δις /εβδομαδιαιως ειναι λιγο.........αμα ταπαιρνες καθημερινως , θα σουλεγα γω ' δεν ειναι εθιστικα ' .....
το ρεμερον το πηρα για ενα χρονο, γιατι με φιλοδωρησε το 1999 με 15 κιλα ....και δεν το ξαναπαιρνω με τιποτα ....

----------


## Chaos1

Δεν είναι ότι εξασθένησε η δράση του, απλά ανέβηκε η συγκέντρωσή του στο αίμα τόσο, ώστε να πάψει να είναι υπναγωγό και ν’αρχίσει να γίνεται αντικαταθλιπτικό. Το χαρακτηριστικό του Remeron είναι πως όσο μικρότερη η δόση του, τόσο περισσότερο ύπνο φέρνει. Ρώτησε τον γιατρό σου αν μπορείς να μειώσεις τα mg. Ξέρω ότι η δόση είναι ήδη μικρή, αλλά ίσως να είσαι αδύνατος/η και να σε πιάνει πιο εύκολα.

----------


## teatree

Ευχαριστώ chaos1 θα το δω. Είπες την πιο σωστή κουβέντα εδώ μέσα ...

----------


## Niels

Παίρνω κι εγώ ρεμερον για τον ύπνο αλλά παίρνω 15 mg. Έχω καταλάβει ότι είναι σημαντικό να κοιμάμαι πάνω κάτω την ίδια ώρα για βέλτιστο αποτέλεσμα. Παλιότερα και για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα έπαιρνα 7,5 mg αλλά θυμάμαι με έπιανε σαν υπναγωγο και σ'αυτή τη χαμηλή δόση. Εξαρτάται και πόσο αγχος έχεις. Δες μήπως κάνεις και πράγματα που δυσκολεύουν τον ύπνο όπως να πίνεις καφέ ή τσάι κλπ. Σε τόσο χαμηλή δόση δεν κινδυνεύεις από αύξηση βάρους. Όταν το έπαιρνα σε υψηλή δόση είχα πάρει κι εγώ πολλά κιλά.

----------


## teatree

Ευχαριστώ Niels. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι έχω χρόνιο πρόβλημα με τον ύπνο. Όλη μέρα είμαι καλά , λειτουργική κι ευδιάθετη .πέφτω να κοιμηθώ μόλις νυστάξω και μόλις ξαπλώσω δεν έρχεται ο ύπνος.

Το καλοκαίρι που το ξεκίνησα το ρεμερον (πάλι 7,5mg) πρήστηκα κι έβαλα 3 κιλά -ακόμα και με τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα με πάχυνε. Γενικά δεν παχαίνω εύκολα.

Δυστυχώς σ εμένα όλα τα υπναγωγά σταματούν να δρουν μετά τις 15-20 φορές που τα λαμβάνω ακόμα και με περιστασιακή χρήση (τύπου τρεις φορές την εβδομάδα).πήρα και αταραξ για μια εβδομάδα και μετά σταματήσε κι αυτό να λειτουργεί ως υπναγωγό.
Παραδόξως το ζαναξ είναι το μοναδικό που ακόμα λειτουργεί αν και έχει τύχει να πάρω κι έναν μήνα συνεχόμενα . Περίεργο διότι είναι το πιο εξαρτησιογόνο και όλοι λένε ότι αποκτάς εύκολα ανοχή.

----------


## Niels

Έχεις δοκιμάσει μελατονίνη; Το λέω επειδή είπες ότι δεν έχεις προβλήματα άγχους και κατάθλιψης αλλά μόνο αϋπνία. Εμένα μου προκαλεί πλήρη αϋπνία αλλά κάποιοι έχουν βοηθηθεί. Αλλά θα μου πεις εδώ δεν σε πιάνουν τα φάρμακα...απ' την άλλη ποτέ δεν ξέρεις... μήπως επίσης πρέπει να ψάξεις μήπως έχεις σύνδρομο άπνοιας και δεν κοιμάσαι; Εγώ σωθηκα με το ρεμερον. Έχω κι εγώ χρόνια αϋπνία και απ'όσα φάρμακα δοκίμασα είναι το πιο αποτελεσματικό για να κοιμάμαι. Και το valdoxan με είχε βοηθήσει πολύ στον ύπνο και γενικότερα αλλά θέλει παρακολούθηση με εξετάσεις κλπ Και το ρεμερον δημιουργεί εξάρτηση με την έννοια ότι θυμάμαι παλιά που προσπαθούσα να το κόψω, όταν το σταματούσα για λίγες μέρες, μετά δεν μπορούσα να κοιμηθώ καθόλου ή κοιμόμουν χάλια. Βασικά αυτά που λένε οι ψυχίατροι βασίζονται στις στατιστικές. Όμως επειδή κάθε οργανισμός είναι διαφορετικός μερικές φορές πέφτουν έξω. Επίσης δεν συμφωνούν όλοι οι ψυχίατροι μεταξύ τους για συγκεκριμένα φάρμακα και τις ιδιότητες τους. Έχω προσωπική πείρα. Από κει και μετά εμπιστεύομαι την εμπειρία μου για το τι μου ταιριάζει. Όταν ξαναξεκινησα το ρεμερον μετά από χρόνια, η πρώτη εβδομάδα ήταν βδομάδα προσαρμογής μέχρι να με πιάσει κανονικά. Ίσως θέλει περισσότερο καιρό για να στρώσει. Όσο καλά κοιμάμαι με το ρεμερον δεν έχω κοιμηθεί με ζαναξ. Δοκίμασε μήπως με ρύθμιση της δόσης του ρεμερον έχεις καλύτερα αποτελέσματα. Υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις για τον ύπνο εκτός από τα ζαναξ.

----------


## teatree

Niels έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά. Αταραξ,μελατονινη, βαλεριάνα,trittico. 

Μόνο το ρεμερον είχε αποτέλεσμα για 6 μηνες (δεν το έπαιρνα σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ) . Πχ έπαιρνα 2 μέρες ρεμερον,μια μέρα ζαναξ, μια μέρα τίποτα, μετά ξανά ρεμερον,ξανά ζαναξ,μια μέρα τίποτα κ.ο.κ. Και έτσι πορευόμουν.προσπαθώ να παίρνω κάθε τρεις μέρες ζαναξ για να μην αποκτήσω ανοχή κι είχα βρει το ρεμερον ως λύση. Η ψυχίατρος μου μίλησε για το valdoxan που ανέφερες κι εσυ αλλά όπως σωστά επισήμανες θέλει αρκετές εξετάσεις και δεν θέλω να μπω σε αυτή την διαδικασία. Θ αφήσω το ρεμερον στην άκρη για ένα μήνα και θα το ξαναρχίσω μετά κι ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί.

Το ζαναξ πάνω από δυο φορές την εβδομάδα δεν το παιρνω με την καμία μην φορτωθώ μ´ενα επιπλέον πρόβλημα μελλοντικά . Θα δοκιμάσω και cbd ατμιζομενο που ‘χω προμηθευτεί ,πριν κοιμηθώ μπας και...

Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σου , το εκτιμώ ειλικρινά.

----------


## kriti28

> Niels έχω δοκιμάσει πολλά. Αταραξ,μελατονινη, βαλεριάνα,trittico. 
> 
> Μόνο το ρεμερον είχε αποτέλεσμα για 6 μηνες (δεν το έπαιρνα σε καθημερινή βάση αλλά 3 φορές την εβδομάδα ) . Πχ έπαιρνα 2 μέρες ρεμερον,μια μέρα ζαναξ, μια μέρα τίποτα, μετά ξανά ρεμερον,ξανά ζαναξ,μια μέρα τίποτα κ.ο.κ. Και έτσι πορευόμουν.προσπαθώ να παίρνω κάθε τρεις μέρες ζαναξ για να μην αποκτήσω ανοχή κι είχα βρει το ρεμερον ως λύση. Η ψυχίατρος μου μίλησε για το valdoxan που ανέφερες κι εσυ αλλά όπως σωστά επισήμανες θέλει αρκετές εξετάσεις και δεν θέλω να μπω σε αυτή την διαδικασία. Θ αφήσω το ρεμερον στην άκρη για ένα μήνα και θα το ξαναρχίσω μετά κι ας ελπίσουμε ότι θα αρχίσει να λειτουργεί.
> 
> Το ζαναξ πάνω από δυο φορές την εβδομάδα δεν το παιρνω με την καμία μην φορτωθώ μ´ενα επιπλέον πρόβλημα μελλοντικά . Θα δοκιμάσω και cbd ατμιζομενο που ‘χω προμηθευτεί ,πριν κοιμηθώ μπας και...
> 
> Ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σου , το εκτιμώ ειλικρινά.


το valdoxan το είχα πάρει στο παρελθόν και μου έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά στην κατάθλιψη , σαν να είχα μια μόνιμη ευφορία αλλά μετά με χτύπησε στον ύπνο...σαν να είχα πιει φραπέ πριν κοιμηθώ...έτσι τελικά το έκοψα

για να πω την αλήθεια ήταν τόσο καλό που ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι να του έδινα μια 2η ευκαιρία...

αυτό που με παραξενεύει είναι για τις εξετάσεις που λέτε , εμένα ποτέ τότε ο γιατρός δε μου είχε ζητήσει εξετάσεις.

τι εξετάσεις θέλει?

----------


## Niels

Εμένα να φανταστείς με βοηθούσε στον ύπνο γι'αυτό το έπαιρνα πριν κοιμηθώ αλλά απ'ο,τι θυμάμαι ενώ μου είχε δώσει διάθεση και ενέργεια δεν θυμάμαι να έκανε κάτι στο αγχος, γιατί με θυμάμαι υπερδραστήριο, με τρόπο που μου έκανε εντύπωση. Αλλά ίσως να μην θυμάμαι καλά. Φοβούνται ότι πειράζει το συκώτι και θέλουν κάποιους δείκτες να βλέπουν, δεν θυμάμαι ακριβώς, θυμάμαι ότι ήταν οι δείκτες για το συκώτι. Πριν τη λήψη του φαρμάκου και μετά από ένα μήνα, μετά από άλλους δύο μήνες, κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## teatree

Niels αν σε βοηθούσε στον ύπνο το valdoxan να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ.λειτουργει από την πρώτη φορά σαν υπναγωγο ή θέλει συνεχόμενη χρήση για να κοιμηθώ επιτέλους; 
Βράδυ το έπαιρνες;

----------


## Macgyver

το valdoxan εχει στην συνθεση του κατι μελατονονεργικο, αλλα αν το παιρνεις συνεχως , δεν θα φερνει για παντα υπνο ....τοχω δοκιμασει επι μακρον...

----------


## Niels

Teatree πριν κοιμηθώ το έπαιρνα. Εμένα κατευθείαν με είχε πιάσει. Macgyver το πήρα για έξι μήνες οπότε η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πώς θα εξελισσόταν. Θυμάμαι ότι έβλεπα πολλά όνειρα τότε. Τώρα παίρνω ρεμερον για τον ύπνο που δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω εξετάσεις για το συκώτι όπως όταν έπαιρνα το valdoxan.

----------


## Niels

> Niels αν σε βοηθούσε στον ύπνο το valdoxan να το δοκιμάσω κι εγώ.λειτουργει από την πρώτη φορά σαν υπναγωγο ή θέλει συνεχόμενη χρήση για να κοιμηθώ επιτέλους; 
> Βράδυ το έπαιρνες;


Επίσης το valdoxan είναι αντικαταθλιπτικό. Το λέω γιατί νομίζω πως είχες πει ότι δεν έχεις κατάθλιψη. Οπότε αν συνυπολογίσεις ότι χρειάζεται να κάνεις συγκεκριμένες εξετάσεις πριν το πάρεις, θα έλεγα να ρωτήσεις γιατρό αν ενδείκνυται για την αϋπνία σου και να μην το πάρεις μόνη σου. Για την αϋπνία ένας φαρμακοποιός μου πρότεινε το stilnox αλλά δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει οπότε δεν έχω άποψη.

----------


## teatree

Niels κατάθλιψη δεν έχω όντως αλλά ίσως το valdoxan σε μια μικρή δόση κάτι μου κάνει ως υπναγωγό. Εσυ ποσο έπαιρνες? 

Το stillnox είναι βενζο και μάλιστα πολύ εθιστική . Το είχα πάρει μερικές φορές και κοιμήθηκα κατευθείαν. Παλιότερα το χορηγούσαν χωρίς συνταγή αλλά τώρα απαιτείται κοκκινογραμη.είναι καθαρό υπνωτικό ασχέτως που το χαρακτηρίζουν μερικοί ως υπναγωγό. Η γνώμη μου είναι μακρυά από αυτό.

----------


## Macgyver

> Το stillnox είναι βενζο και μάλιστα πολύ εθιστική . Το είχα πάρει μερικές φορές και κοιμήθηκα κατευθείαν. Παλιότερα το χορηγούσαν χωρίς συνταγή αλλά τώρα απαιτείται κοκκινογραμη.είναι καθαρό υπνωτικό ασχέτως που το χαρακτηρίζουν μερικοί ως υπναγωγό. Η γνώμη μου είναι μακρυά από αυτό.


πω , πω , τι μου θυμησες , σε ' εφτιαχνε ' το στιλνοξ , τοπαιρνα παλια χωρις συνταγη, ταπαιρνα 3 -3 , 4-4 , και μια μερα ειχα 'καθαρισει ' ενα κουτι ολοκληρο, αλλα δεν ειχα εθιστει, μετα εθιστηκα στα ζαναξ ......

----------


## teatree

.............

----------


## teatree

Άγγελε εμένα με βοήθησε το φόρουμ κι αυτά που διαβάζω εδώ. Πήγαινα ξαναπηγαινα στους ψυχιάτρους και μόνο ζαναξ ήξεραν να προμοτάρουν.

Ωστόσο μου είχαν επισημάνει ότι αποκτάς ανοχή εύκολα με το συγκεκριμμένο -εκτός από μια άκυρη που μου είπε το θεϊκό «ε το πολύ πολύ ν´αυξησεις κι εσυ, πώς κανείς έτσι»(!!!)- «εεεεε ν´αυξησει το κέρατο που θα σου ρίχνει ο άντρας σου μαντάμ»της είπα και δεν ξαναπατησα σε κανέναν ψυχίατρο έκτοτε.

Ευτυχώς βρήκα αυτό το φόρουμ κι έμαθα για ρεμερον , τριτικο και σία αλλιώς θα μουν μια ζωή με 4 ώρες ύπνο.... ΣΚ@τοψίατροι -αυτό έχω να πω-έχουν φάει κόσμο με τις σάχλες τους.

Αν θέλω συνταγή πάω εδώ στην γειτονιά στον παθολόγο με 5 ευρώ και μου γράφει ζαναξ, μάναξ, ό,τι θέλω........

----------


## Macgyver

οντως teatree , κατι συμβαινει με το ζαναξ , και το συνταγογραφουσαν αφειδως οι ψυχιατροι, μεχρι τον 6/2019 που καθιερωθηκε η συνταγογραφηση στον ΑΜΚΑ σου, παλιοψυχιατροι, μονο κακο μουκαναν , τιποτα καλο , και πηγαινω απο το 1999....

----------


## teatree

Ξέρω την ιστορία σου. Πολύ θλιβερό που δεν πήρες δεύτερη γνώμη. 

Είναι τα μόνα που έχουν αποτέλεσμα όμως( με μέτρο) .ίσως γι αυτό όλοι τα αγαπάμε (μέχρι να...)

----------


## Macgyver

τα 10 τελευταια χρονια οντως δεν πηρα 2η γνωμη, ειχα παρει τα πρωτα 10 δυο γνωμες και ειχα επαναπαυτει.....

----------


## Chaos1

Προσοχή και στο Remeron. Οι ψυχίατροι λένε ότι δεν είναι εθιστικό, ενώ είναι.

----------


## teatree

Chaos1 έχεις προσωπική εμπειρία? Το υποπτευόμουν κι εγώ.

----------


## Chaos1

> Chaos1 έχεις προσωπική εμπειρία? Το υποπτευόμουν κι εγώ.


Όχι, αλλά διάβασα πολλές μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που το έπαιρναν. Θέλει πολύ σταδιακή διακοπή με προοπτική μηνών. Γκούγκλαρε το “mirtazapine withdrawal”, αν θέλεις.

----------


## teatree

> Όχι, αλλά διάβασα πολλές μαρτυρίες ανθρώπων που το έπαιρναν. Θέλει πολύ σταδιακή διακοπή με προοπτική μηνών. Γκούγκλαρε το “mirtazapine withdrawal”, αν θέλεις.


 Κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Chaos1

> Κατάλαβα. Ευχαριστώ.


https://www.addictioncenter.com/stim...diction-abuse/

----------


## damien!!!

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος για το remeron.ειμαι εδώ και 4 μέρες στα 45mg και όλη μέρα δεν έχω καθόλου ενέργεια και διάθεση, και το βράδυ έχει χαλάσει ο ύπνος μου, δηλαδή δεν κοιμάμαι εύκολα και έχω ανήσυχα πόδια!!!

----------


## Niels

Καλησπέρα. Αυξησες τη δόση δηλαδή; Όταν το έπαιρνα σε αυτή τη δόση είχα κι εγώ αυτό το τίναγμα των ποδιών με το που με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος και έντονη υπνηλία...χασμουριομουν συνέχεια στη δουλειά... τώρα παίρνω μόνο 15mg κυρίως για τον ύπνο.

----------


## damien!!!

> Καλησπέρα. Αυξησες τη δόση δηλαδή; Όταν το έπαιρνα σε αυτή τη δόση είχα κι εγώ αυτό το τίναγμα των ποδιών με το που με έπαιρνε ο ύπνος και έντονη υπνηλία...χασμουριομουν συνέχεια στη δουλειά... τώρα παίρνω μόνο 15mg κυρίως για τον ύπνο.


Αύξησα την δόση που υποτίθεται όσο ανεβαίνει η δόση, τόσο πιο πολυ σε κινητοποιεί! εμένα με έχει ρίξει και σέρνομαι όλη την ημέρα!!!

----------


## Niels

Γενικά όταν αυξάνουμε τη δόση θέλει κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα να περάσουν οι παρενεργειες της αύξησης... δώστου λίγο χρόνο και βλέποντας και κάνοντας. Αν δεν περάσουν συζήτησε το με τον γιατρό σου για μείωση δόσης. Θα μου πεις αν ήταν αρκετή η δόση που έπαιρνες δεν θα έκανες αύξηση.

----------


## Macgyver

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους!ηθελα να ρωτήσω αν ξέρει κάποιος για το remeron.ειμαι εδώ και 4 μέρες στα 45mg και όλη μέρα δεν έχω καθόλου ενέργεια και διάθεση, και το βράδυ έχει χαλάσει ο ύπνος μου, δηλαδή δεν κοιμάμαι εύκολα και έχω ανήσυχα πόδια!!!


το συνδρομο των ' ανησυχων ποδιων ' δειχνει νευρικοτητα .....φυσικο ειναι να μην κοιμασαι καλα με νευρικοτητα .....θα το αναφερω στην πρωινη βαρδια ......

----------


## damien!!!

> το συνδρομο των ' ανησυχων ποδιων ' δειχνει νευρικοτητα .....φυσικο ειναι να μην κοιμασαι καλα με νευρικοτητα .....θα το αναφερω στην πρωινη βαρδια ......


Macgyver το άλλο άσχημο μέχρι στιγμής είναι ότι όλη την μέρα φέρνει καταστολή.το παίρνω εδώ και δέκα μέρες, και δεν ξέρω τελικά αν αυτό το φάρμακο ενεργοποιεί θετικά την διάθεση...

----------


## Niels

Έχει αντισταμινικη δράση γι'αυτό φέρνει καταστολή. Είναι λίγες οι δέκα μέρες για να βγάλεις συμπέρασμα για το οποιοδήποτε αντικαταθλιπτικό.

----------

